# Bladder Stones :(



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Just got home from the vet and saw the X-rays myself. Amos had blood in his urine a couple of weeks ago and when an antibiotic didn't knock it out, I took him back in for the ultrasound and X-ray. He's only two. Should know tomorrow from the labs (hopefully) what kind of stones they are. Hoping it is the kind fixed with diet and not surgery. He eats earthborne holistic meadow feast and has since a pup. Grains and chicken gave him diarrhea at that point so we've just always stuck with it. We also give him a couple of tablespoons of coconut oil daily because it keeps those head bumps at bay. I'm hoping we didn't cause these with that. I'm now reading it can mess up the acidity of the urine. I feel like a horrible fur momma right now. I won't know anything more till tomorrow. Just needed to talk about it and am hoping someone on here with experience in this area will have some wisdom and/or encouragement.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

there could be many reasons for it and actually i read raw coconut oil does not change the ph level. so don`t feel bad either way, it may or may not relate to the coconut oil. in the meantime i would cut it from his diet, just in case. keep us updated and give a big hug to your Amos.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear about Amos!

Scout had a uric acid bladder stone two years ago that was about the size of a quail egg--yeah, really! I didn't catch it initially because the bleeding coincided with one of her heat cycles and then we also tried antibiotics thinking it was just a UTI. Crystals didn't show up in multiple urinalyses during this time period. So finally months later after getting an ultrasound and x-ray we saw that she had this huge stone which required surgery to remove. I was a nervous wreck about the surgery, but she handled the recovery like a pro. She ended up having this genetic condition called hyperuricosuria, HUU for short, and by feeding her a raw diet filled with things like oily fish, organ meats, and wild game I had been unwittingly overloading her system with purines. To say I felt guilty is an understatement. 

In comparison, you caught his stones really early! I'll keep my fingers crossed that he won't need surgery, but even if he does this is what vets are for. Either way, he'll be just fine!


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I do feel we've caught them early. They are not large at all but there seems to be several. The coconut oil is raw organic, so maybe we are ok there. I'm trying not to worry. I'll post when I hear back from the lab. Thanks for easing some of my fears.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Just got off the phone with the vet. The urine analysis showed no bacteria and no crystals, so we can't know what kind of stones they are. It did show that his ph level is high (at 8). She said he needs more acid to get down to a 6 or so. Going on the special diet food for a month with no treats and he will be prescribed an anti inflammatory med to help with discomfort and reduce risk of blockage. He may or may not be able to tolerate the diet food since it has both chicken and grains in it. It depends on if he's grown out of his sensitivity. If he can't tolerate the diet, then we are looking at surgery.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh and the vet did say the coconut oil was harmless...so I don't have to feel guilty about that.&#55357;&#56861;


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

keep us posted and glad that it was not the coconut oil. sending ESP for chicken/grain tolerance and as easy recovery as possible.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Female Bloodhound had bladder stones about 4 years ago, I found out by accident, we were in the snow, and she just turned it blood red. I was shocked, I had no idea.
The Vet in Mammoth did ultra sound, and found them. He prescribed a special food developed to fight urinary problems, he also had us put a special powder on her food, ( I do not remember what it was other than some special salt) She was on anti bio tics for weeks, but it all cleared up. The down side .... That special food was Corn based, and with in 6 months she began to have fatty tumors. She is 11 and for a Bloodhound that is old. She is frisky, happy, runs, plays, and in my opinion she is in very good shape.
I am glad the bladder issue was resolved, and she is not bothered by the blobs on her body.
I for one will be very interested in your journey with Amos, and his recovery. I blame Pearls tumors on the corn, but I do not know what the alternative method of treatment would have been. I can't for the life of me figure why a prescription dog food would CORN for a base if it was not essential to the cure.?????


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June has 2 fatty tumors, and has been on a grain free food. But she will snag fresh corn out of the field. I've always considered it brought on by a weight issue, than the few cobs of corn she steals in a years time.
I had them tested years ago, and opted to leave them. They have started getting larger, but still not sure I want to put her through surgery. They don't bother her, or get in the way of movement.
They have cool sculpting for people, I wish they could do it on dogs fatty tumors.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for all the encouragement. First, Amos loves the diet food and is having firm stools despite the chicken and grains, so yea for outgrowing that. Second, I've been able to get him to drink more water by hand serving it to him. (It's always better when mommy feeds you, right?). So those are some positives. 

He's still got blood in his bladder because I see it at the end of his void but he's maintained a good stream so no sign of blockage. Lastly, they had prescribed an anti inflammatory to get swelling and irritation down to reduce risk of blockage. When I went to pick it up, it was rimadyl 😞, but I asked if they had something else and they switched it for metacam. I don't know if it is any safer but I had more peace of mind not giving my money to that company after Lucy's experience. 😞

So that's where we are now. Just waiting and praying the ultrasound will show improvement in a few weeks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for thinking of Lucy.
Not a day goes by, that I don't miss her.


----------

